# Re-designing the place



## CDSRanch (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey HF! I'm currently laying plans on re-designing/organizing my facilities. Since I live in SoCal we use a lot of pipe corrals and mare motel style buildings (thank goodness!) What I am looking for is peoples opinions. What would you want at your ideal boarding facility? Let me know (and pictures are always great.

Thanks,

CDSRanch


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Lots of space... and organized. and have some color. I'll probably have more It's just kinda late right now lol.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I've asked similar questions and the answers I get are first impressions mean everything... New paint, nicely mowed, add a little bit of fresh landscaping, welcome signs.


----------



## WWA (Sep 30, 2010)

To me, a boarding place has to have safe fencing in good condition, clean paddocks (regular mucking), not overgrazed pastures... and just and overall clean and friendly/warm appearence.

We bought a run down place last year and have been working hard on all those 'tasks' but it's starting to come together. 
Do you have any photos of your place? Maybe if we saw picture we could let you know better what would need some attention


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Automatic waterers, especially being in So Cal. A wash rack made out of concrete with mats so the horses legs stay clean and they aren't standing in mud after being bathed. The stalls neat and cleaned with no trash or debris around. If possible, a perimeter fence and gates so that if a horse happens to get out, they can't run into the road. Easy access to the tack room, arena ect. And wide enough isle ways that horses can safely walk between the stalls and not get bitten. "Permanent" stall cards so owners can put info on their horse and contact info to make it easier to get a hold of them if there's a problem. Pipe corrals in good condition, no rust, no soldering places starting to fall apart. No sharp edges, the bolts covered or moved so the horses can't catch themselves. Check inside the feeders too, as that is where my horse caught his eye lid, and narrowly missed losing his eye. Feeders in good shape, if they start rusting through the bottom, replace them. With that, if people put salt blocks in the stall, put them either in a separate bucket, or get those plastic salt block containers. If I come up with more I'll post again. This is just off the top of my head issues I've had with places I've been.


----------



## CDSRanch (Sep 28, 2010)

I love all the ideas so far.

Starline & WWA ~ I would post pics but its not changing the place how it stands now it's a total redesign. Moving pasture areas, moving stalls, new arenas etc.

dressagebelle ~ I would agreed with all your ideas EXCEPT the auto waterers. I HATE them! I boarded at a facility once where the horses hadn't been trained/shown how to drink out of them so they never drank out of them (fear of the sound or feeling I suppose) and were totally dehydrated. The waterers often were broken by horses and the pipes would freeze and crack during the winter and leak like crazy during the spring and summer. I also don't use metal feeders I like the plastic barrel style ones ( with the pipe guard insert ) metal feeders are a danger IMO,sharp corners,rust dammage, etc.

Ray ~ I totally agree a roomy organized feel is always a wonderful feeling.

I currently have 15acres to work with. (resonably flat or going to be flattened)

I am planning on a 100x200' arena ( I'm thinking of putting in a smaller one for lessons), 3 100x50' paddock/pastures (seeded timothy/orchard and 2
6x24' 3 side shelters in each), a 60' round pen with tornado (angled out at the top) walls, a 30' round pen for the minis and "sale pictures" also with tornado walls, 8 12x24' pipe stalls with 12x12 2 wall shelters ( I could of course double this if I went 12x12' stalls but I hate how cramped it feels especially when people dont work their horses or want them turned out.) I want to put in a trailer parking area. I have a hay barn, tack barn and office all separate. I want to make "lockers" in the tack room for personal tack (what size would you all recommend?) the tack room also has the "community tack" storage area(for the lesson/lease horses) I have two medium/large sized wooded pastures I plan on seeding. they are for the day turn outs. Theyre well fanced and the fence line is checked everyday. What are other things you as boarders/trainers etc would like to see at a facility?


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

automatic waterers are also a hassle because you never know how much water your horse is drinking. It's always good to keep a watch that your horse is drinking a regular amount and remaining hydrated.

When i look for a facility i like the clean white fencing, it gives off a vibe that the facility is oraganized and maintained. I also like run in sheds in large, well placed pastures. It's extra points if you match your barn to your run in sheds. It looks very sharp . The barn should have a concrete walk way with space and properly placed cross ties in the isle, a seperate tack room (with lockers for each rider) and grain room with doors to prevent rats from entering. A wash stall with heated water (for the colder days) and a nice spacey riding ring with decent footing. Maybe even an indoor? Lots of landscaping and welcome signs.. possibly an indoor. 

That's my ideal barn.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow! that sounds pretty nice! I'll creep the internet see if I can find anything.


----------



## CDSRanch (Sep 28, 2010)

countmystrides ~ You are abo****ely, totally, 100% correct with the water intake. So important here in dry dusty SoCal. I do like the look of the white vynal fencing but I've seen SO many accidents happen when a horse (or vehicle) slams into it full tilt. I definately agree with everything matching. Nothing worse than a scrap quilt look at a "professional" business.

Thats another point of contension I suppose: Cross ties in the isle. Any opinions? ( I don't want to keep interjecting mine because then it looks like I really dont want your opinions/help/ideas) So what does the population of HF think?

I plan on installing separte cross tie areas, "hitch posts", and patience poles (very handy item IMO). 

In redards to a wash rack any personal opinions on footing? Obviusly not dirt (defeats the purpose of bathing :lol. Gravel? gravel or rought topped cement? Rubber matted cement? rubber matted gravel?

A heated water wash rack is in my dreams right now. My whole place is run on solar, wind and a propane back up generator. No hookup to the grid.  Untill I can figure out a solar or wind powered water heater or make propane safe around horses and hay I'm out of options :-(

keep these brilliant ideas flowing :clap:Always eagar for more input.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

alright so please don't put cross-ties in the alleys, have a seperate space, like a cross-tie stall because if its in the alley nobody will be able to get past whoevers cross-tied their horse.

in regards to a was rack. the last barn I was at had rubber floors. I never used that wash rack as I didn't board there but it seemed good. The place i'm at now has cement and we've never had a horse get hurt in it.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_We have cross ties in the aisle with each cross tie on the post to the corner of the stall. If we want to get by the horse in front or behind, we just ask the person to move their horse over._

_Wash stall should be cement or have rubber matting. The cement should have a drain or have a slight slant to it so that it runs off and doesnt pool on top....preferably to the back so that you arent having to walk through the puddle when you are done. Whether or not you have heated water is up to you. How cold does it get there anyways? Hot water is nice, but some people use more then they need too....._

_I like a barn that has a lot of natural light if possible. My favourite barn ever was my grandparents 20-24 stall barn, two rows of stalls. They had stall partitions that they could roll into the aisle so that they could just drive a tractor right into the barn the whole length for a once/twice a year cleanout...two large doors at the each end of the row of stalls. The only downfall to those stalls was that they were solid partitions so the horses didnt have neighbourly interactions and less air flow._

_I also like barns that have two large doors at either end of the aisles. It lets light and air in, and then you have two entrances into the barn._

_The barn I ride at just uses those rubbermaid standup storage things....2 doors...5+ feet tall. If you have the ability to put in wood ones, they look way nicer then a clutter of mismatching ones. Lockers should be tall/deep enough to store one saddle, a bridle/halter, grooming brushes and maybe a shelf for rider stuff like their helmet/crop/gloves. The door should have a small mesh opening though so that nothing gets stinky! lol. For a the school horse tack room, make sure that all the saddles are within reach of the shortest kid, or have a step ladder around. Extra girths are always a plus. We have a laundry basket for saddle pads and towels that need washed in the school tack room, as well as a small pail for water to wash bits when we are done._


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

maybe i had misunderstood. when i thought of cross-ties in the aisle i thought of it going across the WHOLE aisle. like one cross tie per side. velvet yours makes sense. doing it in a stall doorway. i still prefer just tieing the horse to the stall bars.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

If you can, go see "The Acres". It's Jan Ebeling's facility and it is just beautiully laid out for SoCal.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

countmystrides said:


> automatic waterers are also a hassle because you never know how much water your horse is drinking. It's always good to keep a watch that your horse is drinking a regular amount and remaining hydrated.
> .


Are you referring to outside or in stalls w automatic waterers?

As if for outside...not sure how moniter a horses water intake unless they are housed alone. As when you have a group of 3 or more horses together, its almost impossible to know who is drinking what. So auto wateres outside is a good investment IMO, saves time, you know the horses will never run out ( as some staff can be a little slow at checking and filling them as required. Not too mention some horses wont drink stagnant water)

I live in Canada and temps in winter can get as low as -40c, Ive only had a line freeze on me once, and that was because it wasn't installed properly to begin with. 
If you have the line insulated, and have a heat trace tape on your lines, and your lines are below the frost line (at least 3feet down)...they wont freeze.

As for in the barn....yes I do not like auto waters in the barn, as a barn I once worked at had them. They were a PITA. As often the horses would just play with them, and the stalls were always a mess. Also the area we live in has hard water, so they always looked so messy, as they turned a nasty brown colour both on the outside and in the bowl. Plus if you did get a pipe leaking etc.....then you had a nasty mess to clean up.

So I do buckets in my barn, but have auto waterers in the paddocks.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Beau--we do have a cross tie on each side. We use quick release snaps just in case a horse gets in trouble, but we have never had a problem. We have a narrow cement aisle for the boarders, and a wide aisle for the lesson horses. Both sides have cross ties. People just have to figure out that when someone needs past with a horse that they unclip the one tie and move their horse over. _


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

hmm yea velvet i just find its easier to not have them in the aisle like that. my barn is always busy so you'd be forever unclipping and reclipping. you'd never get your horse done and ready to ride.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

My old barn was just perfect
Ok long gravel drive ways well maintained then have a safety rail at the top of the drive to ensure horses cant get out.
All up the drive we had paddocks(no gates near the drive) and theses posts were painted white.
Also the stables were all in a kind of opens quare so each horse could see what was going on and didnt get bored there was a large rain block kind of thing going around the whole yard.
Each stable was large with bucket feeders that could be removed for cleaning auto waterers a ring tie with string attached.
On the door was a plaque stating horses name owners name feed requirements and extras such as boots,rugs,breastplates and the grooms name.
Then the tack room is in the middle of the row so its easy to get to for liveriess. There is a saddle rack for each horse with there bridle beside it there is also a shelf below each saddel which holds boots and a grooming box.
There is also lockers that hold all riders equitment etc and a lockon the door,

For the yard tack room there is each ponies saddle and bridle nummnahg and extras all positioned together. There is also boxes filled with extra equitmet a wall of headcollars and leadropes.
Beside the stables is the arenas one outdoor arena and one indoor both with an area just outside the arena for jump stands and a bucket of cups.

There is then a large paddock for stabled horses to get a bit outdoor time there is also one at the other end of the yard then there are 5large outdoor fields with a cross country course going through,

Around the side of the the yard is a muck heap and hay storage parking for trucks and boxes.

#the office has a noticeboard outide it which has a list stating whne the arenas are in use who has vet etc just so you can see where is availabl to ride etc


----------

